# Broad leaf creeper



## BlightedChemist (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm at that stage with my vivarium now where I'm trying to decide what plants will go in there.
It is for a Red eyed tree frog tank, and I am content with either plant sampler from Black Jungle or Spring Valley Tropicals.
What I'm going to do is mount a large branchy manzanita to the side similar to the one found towards the bottom of this page

http://www.vivariumconcepts.com/supplies-topmenu-25/37-wood

So I want to find a somewhat fast growing creeping vine with large leaves(if possible) that can cover this branch.
Does anyone have any suggestions on what would work for me?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

A plant that might fit your needs is Philodendron scandens micans.

It has big, but not too big, leaves that sometimes have a hint of red, and it grows quickly attaching itself with sticky roots.

If any of your local Kmarts, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. sells plants from "Exotic Angel" they will usually have it in 4" pots. You can also Google it to find some online sources.


----------



## BlightedChemist (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks a lot Phender! those look great! ill start the search!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

phender said:


> A plant that might fit your needs is Philodendron scandens micans.


I picked a runner of this from a large pot of it at HD last weekend. o) It's in my new azureus tank and going crazy. It has two new leaves and lots of roots in just over a week and a half.


----------



## BlightedChemist (Jul 21, 2008)

Yup, that will work well for me, see what I'd like to create is the illusion of this branch being from a live tree with leaves all over it, If I can get the Philodendron to take to the branch properly it should look really great.


----------

